# Getting AMC4 has been a disappointment



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been trying to get Fta Amc4 101W but i could never get it here in Mass i even bought a INVACON QUAD LNB with linear DBS and DSS, to replace the Universal Lnb that came with the dish,so i thought the Dish was 32 " all around but i ended up to find out after a very close look and rechecked the measurements, in fact it has 32" one side and 30" the other side it's kinda oval but it's not noticeable naked eye, like the oval E and dn dishes that are very noticable,i really don't know if this is a factor,what's your opinion? thanks in advance


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Check the dish for warpage. If it is bent or warped the signal collected will be weak. I usually suggest 36" minimum for the NE or NW of the USA.


----------

